# A few new plants at Square One.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello,

Ok, these may not be what people want but I thought I would post a list of what came in today. Some real cool stuff but not much of it. All of them are in the tubs with no snails or duckweed. Nice sizes too.

$12.99
Glossostigma Elatinoides
Water Sprite
Golded Creeping Jenny
Mushroom Plant

$20.99
Dwarf Hairgrass
Dwarf Baby Tear Grass (cuba)

$13.99
African Pygmy Chain Sword
Japanese Cress
Alternanthera Reineckii
Spike Rush
Brazilian Parrot's Feather


The Cuba is great. They're 3.25 inches in diameter, tall and great colour.

Brent.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Are those prices for the group or each pot/bunch?


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

lemuj said:


> Are those prices for the group or each pot/bunch?


Each pot. They're big pots!


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

hi brent:

Fyi, i am from ajax, i always visit your store in pickering, they are selling healthy plants but they *do not *know the name of the plant. A big mistake in a retail store.
thanks
dp


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

dp12345 said:


> hi brent:
> 
> Fyi, i am from ajax, i always visit your store in pickering, they are selling healthy plants but they *do not *know the name of the plant. A big mistake in a retail store.
> thanks
> dp


Ahhh, not good. I'll make sure to pass on that info. Some times when we get plants in they don't even tell us what's in the box (ie. if there is a sale and they auto ship a box or two). What I might do is create a little info sheet for the guys in my store so they can identify the plants a bit easier. I'll also add tags in front of each row so that the customers will know as well.

Thanks for the input and I'll see what I can do to improve things.


----------



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

pjsbrent said:


> Ahhh, not good. I'll make sure to pass on that info. Some times when we get plants in they don't even tell us what's in the box (ie. if there is a sale and they auto ship a box or two). What I might do is create a little info sheet for the guys in my store so they can identify the plants a bit easier. I'll also add tags in front of each row so that the customers will know as well.
> 
> Thanks for the input and I'll see what I can do to improve things.


I second this idea.


----------

